# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Крихiтка Цахес - cool Ukrainian pop-rock band

## Triton

I haven't heard of Крихiтка Цахес until recently, when I occasionally saw their video on a Ukranian music channel and was really impressed. I'm not very good at describing music styles... Some people compare their music to _Massive Attack_ and _Portishhead_ ... Well, I don't know.  ::  All I can say is that the girl has a really nice voice (it somehow reminded me of Zemfira), so I strongly recommend everybody to listen to it.  :: 
(Some of my favorite songs: Вменеємен, На Першому Місці, Майже Щаслива, Всі Джерела Відкриті.)

----------


## Zaya

17 жовтня цього року з’явилася ЖЖ-спільнота українського гурту «Крихітка Цахес». А ось посилання на сайт kryhitka.com.ua та сторінки гурту на *MySpace* і Last.fm.

----------


## TATY

Зає, ти так пізно пришла, Трайтон написав про цей гурт два роки тому  :P   ::   
Я пам'ятаю коли я прочитав цю тему в 2005 році й послухав дві пісні цієї групи (тобто _Ти на першому місці_ та _Деталь_, і, до речі, вони мені не дуже сподобалися), а проминуло два роки і мені здається, що вони нічого нового не зробили.

----------


## Zaya

> Зає, ти так пізно пришла, Трайтон написав про цей гурт два роки тому  :P

 Хіба ж я особисто для нього це писала?   ::     

> 17 жовтня цього року з’явилася

 Просто не схотіла створювати нову тему. Не думала, що це доведеться пояснювати.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Я пам'ятаю коли я прочитав цю тему в 2005 році й послухав дві пісні цієї групи (тобто Ти на першому місці та Деталь, і, до речі, вони мені не дуже сподобалися), а проминуло два роки і мені здається, що вони нічого нового не зробили.

 Що ж, принаймні чесно.   ::

----------


## Zaya

Продовжую тему, прихильникам Віки Антонової — прохання не турбуватися. )) 
Перший відеокліп «Крихітки Цахес» вийшов у травні 2005 року. Це був кліп саме на пісню «Вменеємен», яку я б назвала найвідомішою і однією з кращих пісень гурту.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmod6d4tON0  *Вменеємен* 
Де ти був?
Я вбивала вечори
Один за одним, без жалю.
Де ти був?
Ти дивився згори,
Нi, я бiльше не ображаюсь. 
Серце б’ється на три чвертi,
Це так просто, як померти.
Ми з тобою двi комети
Увага, важливий момент: 
В мене є мен,
I вiн в мене має право
Спитати список iмен [людей],
З якими я маю справи.
Я всi називаю,
Твоє забуваю навмисно,
Бо в мене є мен,
I я в нього, звiсно. 
Де ти був?
Хто ламав твiй лiд?
З ким ти нищив мене повiльно?
Де ти був?
Я чекала як слiд,
Невилiковно вiльна. 
Серце б’ється на три чвертi
Це так просто, як померти.
Ми з тобою двi комети,
Увага, важливий момент: 
В мене є мен,
I вiн в мене має право
Спитати список iмен,
З якими я маю справи.
Я всi називаю,
Твоє забуваю навмисно,
Бо в мене є мен,
I я в нього, звiсно.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxJhe3RjH0Y  *Ангела, як я* 
Де ти знайдеш такого ангела, як я? 
Я можу помилятись,
Але ти, певно, бачив
Крила за моїм плечем.
Я схильна не схилятись,
А це для тебе значить,
Що ти вiд мене не втечеш. 
Де ти знайдеш такого ангела, як я? 
Я хочу сподiватись,
Що ти мене впiзнаєш
По свiтлу iз моїх очей.
Я здатна не здаватись,
Це просто означає,
Що ти вiд мене не втечеш. 
Де ти знайдеш такого ангела, як я? 
Менi би тiльки натяк — 
I я одним би словом
Розплутала твої зв’язки.
Менi би тiльки знати,
Що ти тримаєш слово
Не плутати мене нi з ким. 
Якщо не будем разом,
То це, напевно, стане
Найбiльшою з твоїх невдач.
Я вiрю, ти б вiдразу
Знайшов мене, коханий,
Якщо би мав серцешукач. 
Де ти знайдеш такого ангела, як я?

----------


## Zaya

Кошти на зйомку цього кліпу «Крихітка Цахес» узяла на кредитно-інвестиційному шоу «Акули бізнесу».   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4HuqyaQUz8
або http://video.i.ua/user/965593/10410/46675/  *Монета* 
Що тут лишилось під контролем?
Тільки не я, тільки не ти.
Час припинити обмінюватись болем,
Прощавай, хай надалі щастить. 
Через тисячу років
І безмежну кількість ночей
Нам не закінчити розмови,
Я лишила монету
В океані твоїх очей,
Я повернусь за нею обов’язково. 
Що тут лишилось під контролем?
Тільки не ти, тільки не я.
Наші сигнали ослабли й охололи,
Ти погасив для мене свій маяк. 
Через тисячу років
І безмежну кількість ночей
Нам бракуватиме розмови,
Я лишила монету
В океані твоїх очей,
Я повернусь за нею обов’язково. 
Загубившись в морі сліз,
Я молюся, долаючи хвилі,
Щоби ти знайшов мій лист,
Що блукає десь у радіохвилях.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGhmWK7lIf0  *На першому місці* 
Я вiддаю свiй голос,
Я пiдiймаю руки обидвi,
Я за тебе боролась,
Я за те, щоб тебе любити. 
Бо
Ти на першому мiсцi 
Ти самотнiй, як соло
В цьому немає нi сексу, нi сенсу,
Я вiддаю тобi голос,
Я вiддаю тобi своє серце. 
Ти на першому мiсцi. 
Милий, ти маєш знати:
Я — голова твого фан-клубу,
Твiй персональний натовп,
Ти на першому мiсцi, любий. 
Навiть якби довелось
Наяву чи увi снi
Закохатись ще в когось,
Просто нагадай менi… 
Ти на першому мiсцi.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTiBV6_qA9c
або http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUQaqUUQwQE  *Щось на зразок* 
Ти щось неймовірне, новий колір, світло і звук,
Ти щось неймовірне, читала і чула, але вперше бачу вживу,
Ти щось неймовірне, блискавичне, раптове, як вдалий рядок,
Ти щось неймовірне… чи щось на зразок. 
Приспів:
Я не можу мовчати, я повторюю знову:
«Ти такий незвичайний, ну а я навпаки», — 
Обіймай мене часто, обіцяй мені щастя,
Я повірю на слово, тільки не відпускай руки. 
Ти щось надзвичайне, наді мною феєрверки і пелюстки,
Ти щось надзвичайне, віднині я вірю у цифри і падаючі зірки,
Ти щось надзвичайне, ти справжнє, те саме без зайвих лапок,
Ти щось надзвичайне… чи щось на зразок. 
Приспів 
Ти щось дивовижне, сьогодні і вчора, назавжди і кожну мить,
Ти щось дивовижне, я хочу йти поруч крізь воду, вогонь і мідь,
Ти щось дивовижне, тамуючи подих, чекаю на перший крок,
Ти щось дивовижне… чи щось на зразок. 
Приспів 
Ти щось надзвичайне…
Ти щось дивовижне…
Ти щось неймовірне…
Cьогодні і кожну мить.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egiTsWK23bc
або http://video.i.ua/user/407382/10111/66637/  *Восени для ТНМК*  
Восени так солодко чіплятись за минуле,
Раз прийшли у груди ті, кого нема вже. 
З ними ті, кого не буде. 
Іноді так солодко 
Бити по собі минулим.
Знаєш, хтось у голові моїй прорізав дірку, звідти кинув — 
Плівка чорно-білим 
По живому ріже!
Тепер я знаю, (3 рази)
Тепер я знаю, як буває восени…
Восени… 
Восени 
Скрізь жовте, сині плями позникали,
Все даремно, злива, мокрі люди в однині. 
І в ніч 
Зникають з неба плями сині
В тумані вчора сірі башти,
Зробивши сальто, листя вниз стрибало,
Іноді зненацька страшно. 
Тепер я знаю, (3 рази)
Тепер я знаю, як буває восени…
Восени… (4 рази) 
Далі 
Все мовчало довго,
Трохи змерзла, був ранок сивий,
Та новим асфальтом білим пішла я додому,
Я та сніг не розуміли, 
Сталось що? Навіщо? Чому?
Що питала довго вчора… у мікрофона…
Тепер я знаю, як буває, як буває восени…
Я питала, я питала, може, чутно, може ні.

----------


## Zaya

ВМНК (бордель & бардак версiя) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfRora2TUxk 
Free mp3 file is here: Крихітка Цахес - ВМНК бордель енд бардак версія (3:26)  *Він мене не кохає* 
Його подих був моїм повітрям,
Його погляд мій уповільнив,
В моїм серці — постріли й вістря,
В моїм серці звільнено місце. 
Він мене не кохає 
Він залишив мене в пустелі,
Я любила його шалено,
Моїм небом була його стеля,
Він тепер кохає не мене… 
Він мене не кохає 
Трохи холодно, темно, тихо,
Він, виходячи, мене вимкнув,
Залишіть моє ім’я в титрах,
Я, мабуть, ніколи не звикну… 
Він мене не кохає

----------


## Zaya

Пульт (feat. Луї Франк) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgEg4nwVlvY
або http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37IRaq9DoYA
(запис з концерту у «Кінопанорамі») 
Remote Control (feat. Louis Franck) http://www.myspace.com/kryhitka  *Пульт* 
Справи так собі, якщо цікаво.
Для сліз не сезон.
Прошу, будь зі мною ласкавим,
Мій головний цензор.
Лівий і правий фронти розділились
На «за» і «проти».
Лівий на твоєму боці стих.
Правий, як завжди, правий, прости. 
Приспів:
Слухай, чи був день мій повен,
Ранив світ залізний.
Вишли рятувальний човен,
Ще не надто пізно.
В кого пульт?.. (3 рази) 
Раптом залишилось менше доби,
Як це невчасно.
Що би на моєму місці зробив
Мій головний пастор?
Лівий і правий фронти розділились
На «за», я — «проти».
Лівий на твоєму боці стих.
Правий, як завжди, правий, прости. 
Приспів 
Час повільно біль мій тамує,
Часто пульсує нуль.
Знати б, де й коли здетоную…

----------


## Zaya

Рецепт http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0tM-Mn7iiE
(запис з концерту у «Кінопанорамі») 
Prescription (Rezept) http://www.myspace.com/kryhitka  *Рецепт* 
Якщо не мені, то нема кому
Поставити кому у нашому
Обміні телефонами,
Якщо не мені, то нема кому.
Якщо не мені, то нема кому
Лишатися на ніч,
Дзвонити додому,
Якщо не мені, то нема кому… 
Приспів:
Прокидатися під тобою,
Цілувати твоє лице,
Я обожнюю цей процес,
Годувати тебе любов’ю,
Хто іще із твоїх принцес
Може знати про цей рецепт? 
Якщо не мені, то нема кому
Знімати водночас одяг і втому,
Якщо не мені, то нема кому
Плакати ніяково.
Якщо не мені, то нема кому
З тобою розумітися знаками,
Якщо не мені, то однаково
Нема кому… 
Прокидатися під тобою,
Цілувати твоє лице,
Цінувати цілунок цей,
Годувати тебе любов’ю,
Хто іще із твоїх принцес
Може знати про цей рецепт? 
Якщо не мені… якщо не мені…
Якщо не мені… то нема кому… 
Приспів

----------

